# what size swarm trap have you had success with



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

I used 8 frame size boxes (based on Coates nuc design) with lure, a drawn frame, and two undrawn frames. Caught 4 swarms out of 8 boxes deployed last week. Also, tried same configuration with two old 5 frame nucs ...some investigation but no takers. The 5-frame boxes had both held bees previously, the 8 frames were all new this spring. Not a great statistical sample but I know what I'll use in the future.


----------



## Matt F (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm interested as well, I build a 5 frame deep nuc and intended to use as a swarm trap but I see a lot of others use full size boxes. I also have a 10 frame deep that I could use. Heck maybe I'll put out both!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

According to Honey Bee Democaracy, bees prefer a box at least 40 liters in capacity. When I did the math if came out to a 10 frame deep box.
Read the book over a year ago, so sorry if the numbers aren't quite accurate.


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

yea, bigger is better, but not too convenient. 
they will land on anything, but prefer at least a deep, if not a little more.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks all....that is what I was thinking bigger is better. On line there are several plans for swarm traps that are nuc boxes but I am thinking that is too small for a swarm to take up home. I modified my swarm traps - put two nucs on top of each other put out a 10 frame deep and also a 8 frame deep. We'll see what happens! Kinda like fishing.


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

8 frame medium size for us.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

KQ6AR said:


> According to Honey Bee Democaracy, bees prefer a box at least 40 liters in capacity. When I did the math if came out to a 10 frame deep box.
> Read the book over a year ago, so sorry if the numbers aren't quite accurate.


40 liters, = 2441 cubic inches, or maybe 11 gallons?
Any body try making a swarm trap out of 2 each 5 gallon buckets?
I was looking for cheap, fast & easy, this turned out "not so much", but plenty cheap if you have a free source of buckets.
I have a source for wooden boxes that maybe easier.
CE


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would agree, larger is better. But last year I caught 3 swarms in 5 frame nucs. Just proves they will use them if they find them.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Two five frame medium nucs is what I run. Seems to work well.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

A small swarm will fit into a large trap but a large swarm will not fit into small trap. See Charlie's photo in the Swarm Commander thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=16682&d=1426700722


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I hang my 5 frame Coates in trees. I have decent luck with LGO and a old frame of brood. Leave the center open. Does that mean that larger would not work better? Would a new truck do the job to get them there better?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Does that mean that larger would not work better?

I have had several come and fly away because the five frame nuc was too small. 

This one left the next morning:



These were Jumbo depth combs and the swarm would not fit either:


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow....awesome pictures..thanks for sharing!


----------



## newbury (Jul 19, 2014)

B52EW said:


> I used 8 frame size boxes (based on Coates nuc design) with lure, a drawn frame, and two undrawn frames. Caught 4 swarms out of 8 boxes deployed last week. Also, tried same configuration with two old 5 frame nucs ...some investigation but no takers. The 5-frame boxes had both held bees previously, the 8 frames were all new this spring. Not a great statistical sample but I know what I'll use in the future.


Did you use any "bait"?

After perusing you tube it looks like one can catch a swarm in just about anything. I especially liked the guy that wedged a deep frame crosswise in what looked like a box that copy paper came in and taped it shut with blue painters tape.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried a shallow super 5 frame on my Coates nucs and went 0/5 with the added volume. Like fishing it may not be the lure but the location.


----------



## Rob Hughes (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been trying two 8 fr mediums held together with a ratchet strap, based on Seeley's recommendations for volume, but despite old brood comb, LGO and so on have caught nothing so far. 

I usually put some frames in there too, mostly empty, to give them something to start on. Not sure if frames with foundation are considered to cut into the volume, makes sense they would a bit. 

Hoping to get something this season if the snow ever melts.

Rob


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Mine have frames in them, wouldn't want to trap a swarm then have to do a cut out on them.
Another thing in Seeley's book, is that they prefer 11' or higher off the ground. If using a standard 3/4" bottom board reduce the entrance, leave about 2-1/4" open.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Spare Boxes that are set in the yards. Waiting to go on hives. 
David


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

There's a good article, plus plans, for a swarm trap in the March issue of American Bee Journal. Easy to build with circular saw and basic tools. It took about an hour each to build plus the time to paint.


----------

